# Video -- Plowing Snow in Brecksville, OH



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

One of our many storms in Cleveland. Was plowing a church parking lot and shot video with my Blackberry.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good


----------

